# New Costume idea



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Let The Right One In is one of my favorite films. I'm wearing the movie tee with a black zip up hoody. I'm looking for good make up to make the face pale but the cream would make me look more like a ghost I think. Than I think there's a special lipstick used for the look, like a chapped lip look. Anyone have good make up suggestions? I hope to get feedback on this.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

For a pale look, go with something like ben nye cream make up and they have one called pale vampire I think. it is a slightly pinkish hue yet pale at the same time. It won't make you look white like a ghost, just pale. 

For your lips, I don't know of anything to make your lips chapped in particular. Ridgid collogen may work for you. it would pull your lips as it tightens up, but if you pulled them back, it would crack apart and possibly give you the look you want. It does pretty much smell like nail polish though. so start small and have a fan so you can breathe. If you use it, don't forget to get something to take it off with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you post a picture of what you're going for? I did an image search for the movie and saw several pictures of a young woman with dark hair, pale skin, and blood on her face, but not anything that was a major "chapped lip" look.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Ben Nye also makes a bluish color called Blithe Spirit. It's always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it's Mehron that makes a waterbased pancake that is very pale..I think it's called Porcelain...if you put it on thinly, it really washes you out without looking white.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Here's two photos I found. It's Let Me In version. I doubt I'll put blood on my face, I just want that pale looking effect and my hoody will do justice. Pretty easy costume lol. Just hate spending a bunch of money on costumes. 

For underneathe should I wear a white let me in shirt or black? I can't seem to make up my mind. I love the angel shirt where she's laying in the snow.  Might just get that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I suspect if that's going to be your costume, most folks are going to assume you're not wearing one unless you go for a much more noticeable makeup look. I'm not trying to be unkind, just being realistic.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions? I'm pretty tight on money this year... but her character means a lot to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Her character is a vampire, yes? A simple vampire look is very pale skin, fangs, and perhaps a drop of blood at the corner of the mouth to suggest recent feeding.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Ok thank you! Grateful for everyone's help and ideas and suggestions! :jol:


----------

